

Ask HN: Did TextDrive disappear for you too? - crabasa

Last week (3/21) I discovered that all of my sites hosted on TextDrive were no longer reachable:<p><pre><code>  ಠ_ಠ ping rabasa.com
  PING rabasa.com (8.17.82.104): 56 data bytes
  Request timeout for icmp_seq 0
  Request timeout for icmp_seq 1
  Request timeout for icmp_seq 2
  Request timeout for icmp_seq 3
  Request timeout for icmp_seq 4
  Request timeout for icmp_seq 5
  ^C
  --- rabasa.com ping statistics ---
  7 packets transmitted, 0 packets received, 100.0% packet loss
</code></pre>
Here is a brief history of my inability to connect with <i>anyone</i> at TextDrive about this.<p><pre><code>  3/21 - An email is sent to support@textdrive.com
  3/22 - Another email is sent to support@textdrive.com
  3/22 - A tweet is sent to @txd
  3/25 - A support ticket was filed at https://w.textdrive.com
</code></pre>
I've checked my Spam folder, so I know I'm not missing any correspondence from TextDrive. It seems like they've simply disappeared. Has this happened to anyone else?
======
andymoe
Pretty sure they sent something out where you would have had to take action
months and months ago... There is a giant notice on the front page of the new
textdrive.com re this now btw.

~~~
crabasa
Indeed they did:

12/29 - They sent an ACTION REQUIRED email to update my DNS to point my
domains to 8.17.82.104

1/8 - More emails to update my domains to 8.17.82.104

1/21 - An email telling me that once "migration is complete" I'll be informed
of my new IP address

Since that last email on 1/21? NOTHING.

~~~
andymoe
Sorry to hear that. Sounds like it's their bad. When I got the email I moved
the one site I had left there (my fathers ceramics site) over to weebly.

